# Changing Lens Mounts



## Davey John (May 21, 2006)

I have a Nikon lens mount that I would like to convert to a Pentax lens mount. Is this something I can do myself or have it done at a camera store?

Thanks
John


----------



## Mitica100 (May 22, 2006)

I would strongly suggest you do that at a camera store. Here is, though, some idea of how it's done (excerpt from another post on a different forum):

_*It might be possible to just remove the Nikon flange from the back of the lens and replace it with a Pentax flange; both are very simple parts and similar in general design. you could get a mounting flange off of a cheap K-mount teleconverter easily enough, and since the focus register of the Pentax is 1mm shorter than the Nikon, you shouldn't have any infinity-focus problems.*_


----------



## darich (May 22, 2006)

There are adaptors on the market that allow you to change from one mount to another. My friend has a Nikon - Canon mount (it may be Canon - Nikon) but they are definitely out there. 

I think when you use one, you lose any features on the lens since it wasn't originally designed to "talk" to the camera it's on.

Here's an example of what i mean


----------



## chris (May 22, 2006)

Try SRB (www.srbfilm.co.uk). They advertise a number of adaptors, Nikon to Pentax K is not on the current list but they will be able to advise if the lens can be modified.

note that the Tamron lenses were designed to be used with adaptors; the lenses all had a common mount and you had to buy an appropriate adaptor to fit them to specific cameras. This made changing camera systems easy because you just bought new adaptors. Changing a lens with a dedicated mount can be much more complicated (and expensive) and usually involves loss of some lens functions such as the ability to focus at infinity, connection to the metering system etc.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 22, 2006)

As far as I have figured out.  So far there are only Nikon to Pentax screw mount adapters (m42).  I have not found a Nikon to Pentax K or Pentax K to Nikon.


----------



## Davey John (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. This is an older Sears manual focus lense and the lense mount is for a Nikomat FT. The Pentax camera is a P3. 

John


----------

